# Đại lý chuyên sỉ máy lạnh âm trần LG giá cả và chế độ bảo hành tốt nhất tại quận 4



## truc096hailongvan (20/4/21)

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG giá cả và chế độ bảo hành tốt, môi chất lạnh thân thiện với môi trường*
Máy lạnh âm trần LG sử dụng môi chất lạnh là gas R410A, đây là loại gas có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và sâu, đồng thời rất thân thiện với môi trường, không ảnh hưởng đến tầng ozon và gây ra hiệu ứng nhà kính.

So với các hãng máy lạnh âm trần khác trên thị trường hiện nay thì có thể nói máy lạnh âm trần LG có giá cả mềm và rẻ hơn. Chế độ mà bảo hành mà LG đưa ra là một năm. Với giá cả và chế độ bảo hành như vậy máy lạnh âm trần LG rất xứng đáng để bạn chọn lựa.

Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*








*Khả năng làm lạnh nhanh*
Công nghệ làm lạnh nhanh trên máy lạnh âm trần LG được thể hiện qua nút “Jet Cool” trên điều khiển, không gian của bạn sẽ được làm lạnh hoàn toàn chỉ trong vòng 3 phút sau khi khởi động máy mà không phải chờ đợi quá lâu. Đồng thời, khí lạnh được lan tỏa đến mọi ngóc ngách trong căn phòng nhờ thiết kế hiện đại với cửa thổi gió dạng cỡ lớn được thiết kế với 4 hướng thổi.

*Công nghệ vượt trội*
Máy lạnh âm trần LG được trang bị tấm lọc không khí Plasma với khả năng loại bỏ tối đa các hạt bụi nhỏ li ti, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc, chất gây ô nhiễm, lông thú nuôi một cách dễ dàng. Công nghệ này cũng giúp khử các mùi khó chịu chỉ trong vòng 60 phút. Từ đó, nó giúp ngăn chặn các bệnh dị ứng như hen suyễn và các bệnh hô hấp thường gặp khác. Tấm lưới này có thể dễ dàng vệ sinh bằng nước nên rất thuận tiện khi sử dụng.
Khả năng đảo cánh của máy lạnh âm trần LG cho phép cánh gió được luân phiên đổi hướng gió thổi trong khi vận hành nhờ đó mà hướng gió thổi được lưu chuyển nhịp nhàng và thay đổi khi được thổi ra từ dàn lạnh.
Trong trường hợp khi nguồn điện bị lỗi, với chức năng tự động khởi động lại sẽ giúp máy khôi phục chế độ đã được cài đặt trước đó.








Bên cạnh những ưu điểm kể trên thì *máy lạnh âm trần LG* không phải không có những nhược điểm. Hãy cùng điểm qua những hạn chế còn tồn đọng ở dòng máy lạnh này:

Ở mức cùng công suất thì máy lạnh âm trần LG thường có giá cao hơn máy lạnh treo tường LG.
Khả năng làm việc có hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng thấp hơn (hay tiêu hao điện năng nhiều hơn) so với máy treo tường có cùng công suất.
Quá trình thi công lắp đặt tốn thời gian và phụ kiện hơn dòng máy lạnh treo tường.





Hình ảnh ngoài bao bì máy lạnh âm trần LG được chụp thực tế

Với những thông tin mà bài viết cung cấp ở trên, có thể khẳng định *máy lạnh âm trần LG* là sản phẩm rất xứng đáng để các bạn lựa chọn lắp đặt trong không gian phòng lớn, một sản phẩm vừa hợp lý về giá cả vừa có chất lượng tốt. Chúng tôi là đơn vị chuyên phân phối, thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG chính hãng với giá cả rẻ nhất tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh, miền Nam và trên toàn quốc. 
Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (028) 6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)
Website công ty: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ

Xem chi tiết những dòng máy lạnh âm trần khác vui lòng click vào link sau:
>>>> *Đại lý Máy lạnh âm trần cassette - May lanh am tran cassette*


----------

